

SomaFM: "We need to raise $410 by the end of the day." - cju
http://somafm.com/

======
gergles
It suddenly changed to needing $1170. I did notice the page showing $410 when
you first submitted this. I assume this is because also between refreshes, the
support page shows almost $300 came in.

~~~
throwaway420
I noticed this as well and think it deserves some kind of explanation.

------
forsaken
Groove Salad is the best music that I have found that I can work consistently
to. Definitely recommend checking it out if downtempo electronic music is your
preferred work music.

~~~
topbanana
I'm a big fan of Space Station soma too.

Radio Paradise is excellent for a wider spread of genres, and comes in 192kb
ogg as well.

------
dang
An almost identical post was made in the past
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4049463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4049463)).
HN generally isn't the place for these.

~~~
Einstalbert
This stuff should be blocked from this site. I'm surprised it made it to the
front page.

~~~
colechristensen
Flag posts you think don't belong.

------
funkyy
Sort your finances, public more information and put an official counter or
collect money through 3rd party provider.

From information in comments below me and probably a lot of people would not
be happy to donate...

~~~
thejosh
Seriously, it needs a live counter which always incites more people to donate.

Put how much you need each month, bill everyone who pays monthly at the start
to get the "guaranteed" payment sorted for that month then try and get more
each month.

SomaFM is great and groovesalad is on for most of my day.

------
erikb
Kudos for the try. I'd really like to know why it must be $410 and not $500 or
$250.

------
ancymon
From the support page, it looks like it costs $35000 per month to run the
radio. To me it seems to be a lot.

~~~
otterley
Monthly rent, utilities, payroll, bandwidth, and royalties probably do add up
to that, if not more.

